# Some number jokes



## skribs (Feb 27, 2019)

*Why was 6 afraid of 7?*
Because seven was a registered six offender.

*German girls rate me a 9/10.*
At least...I think that's what they mean.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 28, 2019)

*Why was 6 afraid of 7?* Because 789.


----------



## Steve (Feb 28, 2019)

Never talk about 244 in a polite setting.   It's two gross.

What did the mermaid wear to math class?  
Her algae bra.


----------



## jobo (Feb 28, 2019)

Steve said:


> Never talk about 244 in a polite setting.   It's two gross.
> 
> What did the mermaid wear to math class?
> Her algae bra.


no it's not two gross is 288


----------



## Steve (Feb 28, 2019)

jobo said:


> no it's not two gross is 288


Lol... You're right.   But you get the idea.


----------



## donald1 (Mar 1, 2019)

You know what is odd? Every other number.

I had a fight with 1, 3, 5, 7, and 9. The odds were stacked against me. 

How do you make seven an even number? Take off the s.

A woman goes to the doctor and says her husband wants to have intense s** all day every day and asks what she should give him. The doctor replies, my number.

4, 6, 8, and 9 were killed. 2, 3, 5, 7, and 11 are the prime suspects.

I won a million dollars so I decided to donate a quarter of it to charity .Now I have $999,999.75


----------



## Orion Nebula (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Mar 1, 2019)

In Chinese 5418814524 means "I'm your dad and you are my son".

5 - I, mine
4 - is, are
1 - you, your
88 - dad
24 - son


----------

